# USMC Scout Sniper Sgt Matthew T Abbate



## egm (Jun 17, 2012)

I will never forget the mail our teams sent to each other in country, and reading "I love and miss you my brothers.  -Matt" shortly before you were killed.  Enjoy Valhalla, warrior.  I love and miss you still.

Matt was a school trained Scout Sniper (USMC) and was recently approved to be awarded the Navy Cross for the actions of the Scout Sniper team he lead in country.  You may read about it here: http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/new...posthumous-navy-cross-matthew-abbate-061412w/


----------



## egm (Jun 17, 2012)

The link won't work due to an auto-correct function that automatically capitalizes the "m" in Marine.  So just copy that link, make the "m" lower case, and it will work.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rest In Peace HOG.

Semper Fi Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, RIP.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jun 20, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Warchief (Jun 21, 2012)

RIP Marine.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 21, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 21, 2012)

RIP Marine, Semper Fi.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 22, 2012)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Marine.


----------



## CDG (Jun 22, 2012)

RIP Sgt.

CrossFit has a workout named in honor of Sgt. Abbate:

"Abbate"

Run 1 mile
155 pound Clean and jerk, 21 reps
Run 800 meters
155 pound Clean and jerk, 21 reps
Run 1 Mile


----------



## JBS (Jun 28, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 29, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Semper Fi HOG. Damn shame.


----------



## egm (Aug 9, 2012)

Matt's award ceremony will be streamed live here: http://battleforveterans.org/ and it will begin at 9am PST.


----------



## egm (Aug 9, 2012)

10am*


----------

